

TiVo successfully defends patent for "time-warp" DVR - huangm
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703735804575536383497832188.html

======
nitrogen
Herein lies the big problem with software patents: patents are supposed to
cover inventions, but with software they cover ideas. A completely different
implementation in code could still infringe a sufficiently vague software
patent.

------
rottencupcakes
Does anyone have any legal knowledge on what this means for software products
like Windows Media Center?

------
patrickaljord
> In June, the patent office ruled in a separate case that TiVo's patent
> claims for its "time-warp" DVR technology were invalid.

wtf?

